# Smelly ID



## LemonadeJay (Apr 23, 2014)

I get to work today and a co-worker is excited to give me a piece of wood she got on her way to work. I put the wood in my car and went about my work day. When it was time to leave tonight I opened my car and it smelled so strong like horse $^*#^ that it made me gag. I looked around the car thinking maybe an animal got in there and died but it is the wood. Photos below. Has anyone ever come upon smelly wood like this?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 23, 2014)

Looks like it might have some pretty grain.


----------



## phinds (Apr 23, 2014)

Based on those two pics, I'd be willing to hazard a guess that this is probably wood of some sort, but I wouldn't go any further than that. I can't smell, so can't help you there but I've seen several woods reported as smelling REALLY awful when fresh cut. Can you clean up a face and end grain for pics?


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 23, 2014)

I loaded up some spalted poplar that I cut out of the holler we turkey hunt. There's a natural gas well close by, and the line leaks right where it crosses over the creek. I left it in the Tahoe for a few days, and started smelling that gas. I guess it absorbed some of the odor.


----------



## robert flynt (Apr 23, 2014)

Looks like oak to me. It can sometimes have a very sour smell before it's dry.


----------



## Fret440 (Apr 23, 2014)

I'd go with horse-piss wood. It's usually found in ipen places where animals can frequent on a regular basis. Be glad she didn't find cow-dung wood...which looks like cow dung.

Jacob

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

